
Ask HN: Where to start with getting in to retrocomputing as a hobby? - eindiran
I have been interested in getting in to retrocomputing as a hobby recently. What&#x27;s a good place to start? I have some interest in electronics and hardware, but I am more interested in software overall. Are there any good blogs&#x2F;forums&#x2F;other resources to read on how to dive in?
======
eesmith
I can't answer your question, but I think I can provide some advice on what
you need to do in order to ask a question which is more likely to move you
forward.

What interests you in retrocomputing? You pointed out 'software', but that's a
wide topic.

Is it microcomputers of the 1970s? Unix workstations of the 1990s? (IRIX 4dwm
4evar!) Mainframe operating systems? Games? FLOW-MATIC and other 1950s-era
software? Specialized systems like the Apollo Guidance Computer?

Do you want to learn how the software works (eg, through disassembly)? Or
write/improve emulators? Or run old software on the original hardware?

Are you interested in archival? For example, finding and preserving old
software for future study, or indexing archives to help others understand what
is available.

Or some sort of historical study, like the evolution of a certain idea, or the
first use of X, or the fantastic writings by Maher in 'The Digital
Antiquarian'?

Each of these will take you in a different direction, and answering them
should make it easier to find the sort of people and information you are
interested in.

~~~
ddingus
I second all of this.

The barrier to entry is pretty low right now.

You may not know your interest too.

That is common.

Pick something you want to experience or do. Get hardware and or software and
just do it.

I found my interests change over time too. I like doing things on old
hardware, and I like doing things retro style on new or custom built hardware
the most right now.

It was gaming earlier. That may return too. Depends on other life happenings.

Pick a thing you would like to do and set about doing it. You may not finish,
or you may. Will not matter too much.

What you are likely to find is where your real interest is.

Fun times right now too. This is a great time to enjoy retro. Real hardware is
still pretty easy to get and people are making new stuff.

I do not think that will always be true, but it us right now.

Have fun.

